# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Низкая скорость USB портов

## 7771777

Не помню после чего так стало, изначально все работало быстро, сейчас же скорость стала очень низкая. Что смотреть? С чем это может быть связано?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## light59

В BIOS проверьте, что у вас выставлено USB 2.0 , а не USB 1.1

----------


## 7771777

В биосе все правильно

----------


## Nikkollo

Попробуйте в AVZ - меню Файл - Восстановление системы - поставить галку на пункт № 19 - Выполнить отмеченные операции.
И перезагрузить компьютер.

----------


## 7771777

> Попробуйте в AVZ - меню Файл - Восстановление системы - поставить галку на пункт № 19 - Выполнить отмеченные операции.
> И перезагрузить компьютер.


Не помогло... Файл размером 23мб копировался 7 мин

----------


## paul-13

Попробуйте переустановить драйвер материнской платы. Копируете на флешку? Пробовали одну, или несколько?

----------


## 7771777

> Попробуйте переустановить драйвер материнской платы. Копируете на флешку? Пробовали одну, или несколько?


У меня все флешки тормозят. Низкая скорость при копировании на флешку и с нее



> Попробуйте переустановить драйвер материнской платы.


Где его взять и как называется?

----------


## paul-13

На сайте производителя материнской платы или сайте производителя чипсета. Модель материнской платы огласите. Скорость низкая везде т.е. в проводнике, total commander, какая у вас операционная система?

----------


## 7771777

> На сайте производителя материнской платы или сайте производителя чипсета. Модель материнской платы огласите. Скорость низкая везде т.е. в проводнике, total commander, какая у вас операционная система?


Изготовитель материнской платы:  ASUSTeK Computer INC. 
Модель:  M2N 
Версия:  Rev 1.xx 

Версия Windows:  Windows Vista (6.0.6001) Ultimate 
Версия последнего Service Pack:  Service Pack 1

----------


## Virtual

*7771777*, какой БП? мощьность.
во всех разьемах скорость низкая?

----------


## 7771777

> *7771777*, какой БП? мощьность.
> во всех разьемах скорость низкая?


Microlab, 420w. Низкая скорость только на передней панели сист блока, сзади лучче

----------


## paul-13

Драйвера поищите здесь.
http://ru.asus.com/Search.aspx?SearchKey=M2N
Не знаю какая у вас модификация.
Если есть CD с драйверами к материнской плате, лучше установите с него.

----------


## Nikkollo

> Низкая скорость только на передней панели сист блока, сзади лучче


Делаю вывод, что качество кабеля от материнской платы до передней панели плохое.

----------


## Virtual

> Низкая скорость только на передней панели сист блока, сзади лучче


во что и требовалось доказать  :Wink: .

*7771777*, согласно спецификации на USB как только появляются проблемы с передачей данных, скорость должна понижатся. тоесть USB2.0 точно упадет до 1.1

а для скоростного режима USB2.0 нужно очень хорошее качество питания да и линии данных тож обязаны быть хорошими.

----------

